
Touchwall: Microsoft’s Inexpensive Wall-Based Multi-Touch Interface - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/14/microsoft-touchwall-can-inexpensively-turn-any-flat-surface-into-a-multi-touch-display/
======
justindz
Depending on how accurate and fine-grained the detection is, this could make
for some great pixel manipulation or bending-warping in an image editor or 3D
modeling program given the finger size vs. the display size.

I don't see this replacing the keyboard and mouse, but making a nice
supplement and maybe replacing the Graphire.

------
edw519
Great. With Microsoft on our walls, who needs an earthquake for the house to
"crash".

Just put the IE8 version of this on any baseball stadium's center field wall.
The "404" will always be there.

No need for blue paint anymore. Your walls will already have a blue screen of
death.

(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)

------
redorb
great now you can "View content space-tially organized in a infinite canvas
paradigm" also "move thru content in a orgranic fashion"

Great! now if only we could drop the bull shit terminology.

and don't forget their "envisioning team" (chow was doing this with the wii
almost a year ago)

